# Sargent 10-14-17



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Water conditions are improving a little, but still not to salty. Fished cut mullet in the second gut and got some bull reds, stingray, and pup sharks during the falling tide. As soon as the tide quit moving, the fish quit biting, so we called it a day. Mullet are still hard to come by, but hopefully the next front will improve things a little more.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice report John.
Hope the cool front fires up the fishing.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

Sweet, Ima try somewhere next fri/sat.


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey Sharkchum:
How is the access to the beach now? Can you get to the west end now or do they still have it blocked? How about east bound? Has the beach driving improved over what you had reported last week? I am hoping to get a day this week and would prefer not to blow my 1 shot to fish 
on driving around looking for safe access. 
Thanx 
DanaS


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Tried for a couple hours today and got a few reds and small sharks. The water was calm, but the water was muddy for some reason.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

DanaS said:


> Hey Sharkchum:
> How is the access to the beach now? Can you get to the west end now or do they still have it blocked? How about east bound? Has the beach driving improved over what you had reported last week? I am hoping to get a day this week and would prefer not to blow my 1 shot to fish
> on driving around looking for safe access.
> Thanx
> DanaS


 The dredge pipe is still blocking the road to the west. The high road heading east beats your guts out, but its passable. I wouldn't try driving the beach to the east unless you would like for your vehicle to be a new artificial reef. The tides need to get back down to normal levels to smooth the beach back out for driving. I fished on the east end about half way to cedar lakes. Just take the high road until you find a place to get to the beach and fish.


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> The dredge pipe is still blocking the road to the west. The high road heading east beats your guts out, but its passable. I wouldn't try driving the beach to the east unless you would like for your vehicle to be a new artificial reef. The tides need to get back down to normal levels to smooth the beach back out for driving. I fished on the east end about half way to cedar lakes. Just take the high road until you find a place to get to the beach and fish.


As per usually sharkchum, you â€˜da man! Thank you


----------



## chrisdot (Aug 17, 2014)

looking for to catching you out there one weekend. 

was there this past saturday. we set up right to the east of the new pier. then drove down near some kids party.

no luck in the gulf but had some luck on the icw side.

keep it going


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Your puppy wants some shark sushi! Lol


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I hope to get down there one day.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i like the pic with your pet stingray. barb removed i assume?


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum, what size cast net do you throw in surf?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkchum, what size cast net do you throw in surf?


5' or 6'


----------

